# very sick puppy :(



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm here writing this as a means of anxiety relief to this nightmare of a day. I came home early today and was playing with Maple in my backyard, took her for a walk, played with her some more etc because I was away for the weekend and I needed some more Maple time! Things were going great -- she was lively, but being very very sweet. As I was trying to get my garden in order for the fall and clean up any mess she could possibly get into, Maple started doing what she does best..digging of course. I had to take her in a bathe her, and I put her in the crate for about ten minutes because I wasn't able to keep my eye on her. When I let her out of her crate, she sad there with a bobbly-wobbly head. She then fell over, got up, ran around, then kept falling over again. At first I thought she could be dehydrated, but my boyfriend told me she drank a lot before he left for work. Her eyes then started rolling in the back of her head, so I immediately rushed her to the vet. She seemed somewhat stable on the car ride, and even started to show signs of getting better. As soon as the vet called us in, things for worse. She suddenly slipped into this comatose stare, and her temperature was beyond low. The vet then told us that this could be a sign of her passing away. Of course I was beside myself...thank god for my boyfriend being there to keep it together for the both of us. They had her hooked up to IV and put heading pads around her to get her temp back up. Anyway, right now she's in the ICU at the animal hospital. She's still hooked up to IV, and is able to sit up now herself (still not very well though). The vet has no clue what could be going on, and has never seen this before in an animal. She isn't seizing, but she was unresponsive and it happened quite suddenly. There is nothing in our house that could be toxic and lying around for her to eat. She's played in our backyard since we had her and I've always made sure we have nothing around that could be toxic. All I can think of is she may have ingested something on a walk? He also said given her history of being so fearless and trying to jump up and down everything that there could be some brain swelling. 

We're just praying that she makes it through the night. I've already called them 3 times asking for updates within the past two hours -- they must think i'm insane! I just can't believe that within this month and a half i've been able to love something so much. We have spent all of our time and efforts on her... and made sure the house, yard, neighbours yard was puppy-proofed. She is already the love of my life (oh yeah, aside from my boyfriend I guess*cough*). What is even worse is that two days ago my boyfriend and I were arguing over pet insurance (I argued for, him against). He said it would be a waste of money and we should just start putting money aside every month for her. Of course two days later we're already at a $1500 bill and we haven't even made it to the morning yet! Oh well, money isn't even a concern to me if she gets better.

Anyway, if you guys could send positive vibes for Maple she definitely feels she can pull through this. SHe's a tough little bugger! I'm so beside myself right now and I feel utterly helpess. It's horrible. If anyone has any horror stories like this with positive outcomes let me know!

Everyone hug your pups tonight!


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Good luck to you guys! I know exactly how you feel about him, we both got our pups around the same time, and i couldnt imagine how i would feel it something happened to Bella. 

Hang in there, he'll make it through!!!!!!


----------



## florencebear (Aug 3, 2010)

Was so sorry to hear about Maple and can imagine how distressing it must be. I'm thinking of you and really hope you get news of her improvement soon. 

All best wishes and keep strong.

Barbara


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

Stay strong for Maple, I'm sure she will pull through, Vizsla puppies are tough. 
Thinking of you and sending best wishes to Maple


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

You poor thing, that is awful! I would be totally devasted at the thought that merc might be so so sick. Merc and I are sending lots of positive thoughts to you and maple. Keep your chin up! And don't worry about yesterdays conversations.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Stay strong. We're sending positivity your way. Vizslas are a tough breed. He'll pull through.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I am really sorry to hear what happened. I will be thinking of you and Maple...
Just as everyone has said, think positive thoughts!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

We are sending prayers and positive thoughts your way


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian and I are wishing Maple a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jessticulate (Aug 10, 2010)

Poor Maple, and poor you! My new little one, Anya (11 Weeks) and I will be thinking about you both, sending all good thoughts and energy your way!

It sounds like it could be epilepsy? My parents' current V has it and has been on and off medication for the past few years to control the seizures; I think she started showing signs around adolescence. It is controllable with medication, so that is good news. She rarely has seizures, but when she has they last around 20 minutes, and her eyes roll back in her head, she falls over, paws flex and unflex, etc. They just try to keep her safe when she collapses like that, then up the medication for the next little while before they back it off again.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Maple. It's hard to believe that a little red dog could come to mean so much to us in such a short time, but all of us on this forum know exactly what it means to be wrapped around that cute little red tail. I really hope that Maple makes a full recovery and that the doctor figures out what is going on with your precious pup.


----------



## maple (Jul 22, 2010)

I would first like to thank all of you guys for the support. It was a rough two days...worst two days I've ever had! The call from the vet this morning was beyond what I hoped for. Maple made it through the night, and even started walking and eating by 9am. About an hour later she was trying to play with the other sick puppies that were there, so they decided it would be a good thing for her to come home. They said they had never seen symptoms like this before, and they were boggled as to what it could be. At first they thought it was a neurological issue..however after her overnight IV she improved remarkable amounts. They think it could possibly be some neurotoxin she ingested (either a weird type of mushroom, or something pretty toxic enough for her to ingest quickly enough for me not to see it on one of her walks). I took a look around my house about 100 times, and there was nothing she could have gotten into.

Anyway, hopefully it was something she ingested and the IV flushed it out. She's still not entirely herself, but she's leaps and bounds better than yesterday. I really thought we were going to lose her. They said if this happens again they will have to run more tests because it could be a neurological disorder....We called our breeder, and she told us a few of her pups had a bad reaction to heartworm meds that they were given. Maple had this last thursday, so we're going to look further into things to see if it could have been a reaction to that. Hopefully it isn't something that is common in Vizsla puppies.

Thanks again for the support guys. Means the world to us (and Maple!)


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that Maple is doing better. If you ever discover what happened please let us know. Our second Vizsla, Peanut is about Maples age and it's amazing how attached you can get to this new addition so quickly. Keep us posted...)


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

great news that maple is home and doing better!


----------



## florencebear (Aug 3, 2010)

So pleased to hear the good news about Maple! Hope she makes a speedy and full recovery. 

Best wishes


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

So very happy that Maple is home. Scary stuff.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm glad she is home and doing a lot better!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Such a relief!
We're very happy to hear that Maple is recovering.


----------



## Jessticulate (Aug 10, 2010)

Delighted to hear Maple is recovering well! Thanks, also, for stating the breeder's comments regarding a heartworm drug reaction - that's something to keep in mind!


----------

